# Weaning off grain?



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

**please excuse me if I lack 'n's in some of my words.. the key is currently sticky**

So i have a NGD (nigerian dwarf) Wether and doeling. For the past week ive been feeding them roughly half a cup of grain a day, and giving slightly more when its wet a yucky out. But what Ive bee reading it sounds like I dont *need* to give them grain. How would y'all think? They have loose minerals (well im getting some, they're old mineral block -My mom got it.. i pound off peices with a sledge hammer  - is moldy  ) and PLENTY of browse. 
 So, what do y'all thik?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

Your mineral block is hard?  What kind is it?  Mine are soft....I mean dense but still soft enough to bite on.  I know a lot of people use the loose minerals are are happy with them though.  

With any diet change, it is good to do it gradually so maybe cut back a a little each day over the next two weeks to give them time to adjust to eating more browse and hay.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

When you say "grain" do you mean grain or feed, because there is a difference. Most know on here that I am not a big fan of grain. I would wean them off it and make sure they have good hay and browse. The reason I would wean them off is because you have a wether. Grain can cause UC in bucks and wethers pretty easily. Just a half cup a day of grain really is fine though. Grain does help to get them bigger faster which is what some people want and need. I think that keeping them on a half cup or taking them off and feeding feed is Ok. You really should be fine either way. It is up to you.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> When you say "grain" do you mean grain or feed, because there is a difference. Most know on here that I am not a big fan of grain. I would wean them off it and make sure they have good hay and browse. The reason I would wean them off is because you have a wether. Grain can cause UC in bucks and wethers pretty easily. Just a half cup a day of grain really is fine though. Grain does help to get them bigger faster which is what some people want and need. I think that keeping them on a half cup or taking them off and feeding feed is Ok. You really should be fine either way. It is up to you.


Whats the dif? 
:/ 

Yea thats why Im starting to want to wean them off, so that the wether wont get UC :/ 

They have a LOT of hay (they seem to think the chickens laying boxes hay is theirs too  ) And a lot of good browse.

I might give them a bit of feed/ grain (i dunno which i have, LOL) a day just as a treat (Fiddling their feet, lead training them). 

So tomorrow ill them them roughly 1/4 a cup,  little more but less then 1/2. Ill do that for a couple days to get them used to it, that soud good?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

Feed is more expensive because it has what they need to live in it and is healthy for then. Grain is some kind(s) of grain tthat is pretty cheap that is used to fatten up the animal and is toxic in larger amounts and can cause bloat. What do you feed them? I feed Bartlett feed, for example.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Feed is more expensive because it has what they need to live in it and is healthy for then. Grain is some kind(s) of grain tthat is pretty cheap that is used to fatten up the animal and is toxic in larger amounts and can cause bloat. What do you feed them? I feed Bartlett feed, for example.


All I remember is its Nature Wise Purena

My mom picked it out :/ Like the mineral block. The mineral block is soft, but hard to get off peices without startig by wacking some off i the first place.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

No worries on not knowing if that is a grain or feed (I sure didn't know until my vet came out for our first visit---he so laughed at me).  You are giving a feed and while it has grains blended into it (it is pellets, right?) there are minerals, fats, and often UC preventatives in there too.  I like the feeds because while I give free choice hay and minerals, it is a little added OOMPH of good stuff to keep my goats in good condition.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that is feed but I'm not sure. Do you know any nutrition analysis info on it. If so then I can tell you what it is. Like the protein, fat, or fiber?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> No worries on not knowing if that is a grain or feed (I sure didn't know until my vet came out for our first visit---he so laughed at me).  You are giving a feed and while it has grains blended into it (it is pellets, right?) there are minerals, fats, and often UC preventatives in there too.  I like the feeds because while I give free choice hay and minerals, it is a little added OOMPH of good stuff to keep my goats in good condition.


Yes, I forgot to say that feed does have a little grain in it too. Not too much where you need to be careful, like straight grain I too like feed better.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> No worries on not knowing if that is a grain or feed (I sure didn't know until my vet came out for our first visit---he so laughed at me).  You are giving a feed and while it has grains blended into it (it is pellets, right?) there are minerals, fats, and often UC preventatives in there too.  I like the feeds because while I give free choice hay and minerals, it is a little added OOMPH of good stuff to keep my goats in good condition.


LOL! Glad im ot the only one 

What it is- (ill get a pic laterz) 

It has like oats, and a bunch of brown stuff (gets my hand sticky along with goat saliva, LOL) and some other things. Its like oats (or somethig... looks like the oats outta Fiber One ,LOL) mixed with ground up pellets i guess 

I HAD the peice of paper stapled to it tha had the nutrition analysis, but OF COURSE, i lost it  were going to the feed store tomorrow so Ill ask for a copy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah when you get some let me know the nutrition analysis. If it has alot of oats then it might be grain. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/products/more-species/goats/index.jsp

This it?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/products/more-species/goats/index.jsp
> 
> This it?


YES!!

THANK YOU!!


That tis is


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

I found it awhile ago but it doesn't show the nutrition.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I found it awhile ago but it doesn't show the nutrition.


Yeah, I don't see it either (saw some stuff about a recall on it---I  don't think it effects your feed though).  Maybe snag the tag and let us know.  I use Noble so I am not familiar with that kind (I think it might be a sweet feed though since you mentioned it being sticky--thinking molasses? )

Good Night


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah let us know tomorrow. Night Pastures!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw cr@p. 

Well ill try and get it tom.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night


----------

